# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  VinFast hợp tác cùng 5 trường cao đẳng nghề, cam kết việc làm khi ra trường

## phuong_hanh3112

*Theo đó, học viên ô tô 5 trường cao đẳng nghề này được cấp bằng Kỹ sư thực hành của trường và chứng chỉ Kỹ thuật viên của VinFast, đồng thời được VinFast hỗ trợ chi phí đào tạo và đảm bảo việc làm sau tốt nghiệp.*
VinFast hợp tác cùng 5 trường cao đẳng nghề, cam kết việc làm khi ra trường
*5 trường cao đẳng nghề được chọn*

5 cơ sở giáo dục nghề nghiệp tham gia ký Biên bản ghi nhớ hợp tác (MoU) với VinFast bao gồm:
Trường Cao đẳng Cơ điện Hà NộiTrường Cao đẳng nghề Công nghiệp Hà NộiTrường Cao đẳng Công nghiệp HuếTrường Cao đẳng Công nghệ Hà TĩnhTrường Cao đẳng Lý Tự Trọng (TP.HCM).
*Nội dung đào tạo do các trường và VinFast phối hợp xây dựng*

Nội dung đào tạo do các trường và VinFast phối hợp xây dựng đảm bảo phù hợp với quy định của Luật Giáo dục nghề nghiệp, đồng thời đáp ứng yêu cầu về tiêu chuẩn đầu ra của VinFast.

Về hình thức hợp tác, học viên sẽ được đào tạo song hành, gồm hai giai đoạn, mỗi giai đoạn kéo dài không quá 15 tháng.
*Giai đoạn 1:* Học viên sẽ học toàn bộ tại nhà trường, sau đó trường sẽ giới thiệu những học viên đạt yêu cầu về kiến thức, kỹ năng tham gia cuộc thi tuyển chuyển tiếp giai đoạn 2 do VinFast tổ chức.*Giai đoạn 2:* Học viên đạt tiêu chí chuyển tiếp sẽ được đào tạo tập trung tại Trung tâm Đào tạo VinFast (thuộc Tổ hợp Nhà máy sản xuất ô tô – xe máy điện VinFast, Khu Công nghiệp Đình Vũ, Cát Hải, Hải Phòng).
Trọng tâm của chương trình đào tạo là thực hành, với tỷ lệ thời gian thực hành so với lý thuyết là 70/30. Bên cạnh đó, mô hình giảng dạy hiện đại thông qua các hình thức đào tạo Work-based Learning và On-the-Job Training tại Trung tâm Đào tạo và các xưởng của VinFast sẽ giúp học viên tăng cường cơ hội nâng cao tay nghề, đảm bảo năng lực làm việc sẵn sàng sau khi tốt nghiệp.

*Học viên sẽ được Vinfast hỗ trợ trong quá trình theo học ngành ô tô*

VinFast sẽ hỗ trợ một phần chi phí ăn ở, đi lại, bảo hiểm sức khỏe và kinh phí đào tạo của học viên trong giai đoạn 2, đồng thời trao học bổng hàng quý cho những học viên có thành tích học tập xuất sắc.

Sau khi tốt nghiệp, học viên sẽ được công nhận đồng thời danh hiệu Kỹ sư thực hành của trường Cao đẳng và Kỹ thuật viên của VinFast. Đặc biệt, tất cả các học viên tốt nghiệp chương trình song hành sẽ được VinFast đảm bảo cơ hội việc làm.
Chương trình liên kết đào tạo giữa VinFast và 5 cơ sở giáo dục nghề nghiệp đầu tiên sẽ được bắt đầu từ năm học 2020-2021, với chỉ tiêu tuyển sinh trên toàn quốc là 150 học viên. Học sinh trúng tuyển sẽ bắt đầu khóa học từ tháng 9/2020.

----------

